# WoW + Ventrilo Disconnect Issues



## Konekonyaa (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi.

I play WoW and have played for a while. I often use Ventrilo when I am playing WoW as well. Recently I have experienced high amounts of lag and disconnects when playing which would also disconnect me from Ventrilo (but my internet seems to be working fine). I thought it was a WoW issue until I logged off WoW and got a disconnect from Ventrilo even when not connected to WoW. I am very terrible with computers (honestly), but I took my friend's advice and tried restarting my modem and router.

That didn't work, so I tried unplugging my router and plugging my normally wireless laptop directly to my modem, but I still experienced the same problem. I even called my internet provider, but they said everything seemed to be running fine on their end. One thing they had me do though was ping them and the ping failed 4 out of 4 times (it timed out). He said this could be a virus or something on my end, but I am skeptical because my internet seems fine. I did run Spybot though and fixed everything that showed up. I also just downloaded AdAware and am running it now and I downloaded Hijackthis if anyone wants to see a log.

I would greatly appreciate any help!:heartlove I cannot explain how frustrated I am.

Edit - I am using Vista. I forgot to add that.


----------



## FadeToBright (Sep 14, 2008)

If your ping isn't dropping packets that's an issue with your connect. It could possibly be your cable modem. I would call you ISP back, and have a tech come out and check your connections & modem.


----------



## honathina (Aug 6, 2012)

i am having the same exact issue and i thought i was all alone! I have read a gazillion posts about how US/EU have had these problems since 4.3.2 (dc problems ingame) but couldnt find anything connected to ventrilo...
I really hope someone has a solution for this, my router is less than 2 months old, and it seems to work just fine, just not when i raid in wow (cos then i use ventrilo too). so annoying, can log straight back in, but yeah frustrating. Please let me know, if you find a solution for this Konekonyya


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

WOW and Vent do not use too much of bandwidth 

Now if you are on Wifi and connected there might be other factors involved for example cordless phones around you or distance between the router and your computer at the time 
but if you are hard lined into router or model then you should not 

Can you guys start off troubleshooting with few basic steps

1) Update your network adapter NIC's drivers 
2) Check the cable or replace the network cable 
3) Boot into Safe mode and run Anti virus, Malware, and Spyware scans to see your machine is not infected 

Are there other people on your network who are having same issue while using the internet from same router or modem? meaning do they see slow internet from time to time


----------

